# best backwater valves made.



## patb2009 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi

I just bought a place in DC, and they have these wonderful combined
storm/sewer systems. Now granted the house has never had a overflow
caused by rain, but, you also don't want to get hit with a 100 year rain storm and find out the hardway either.

So I'm looking for a recommendation for the best backwater valve
makers.

Given the street height, i'm looking at potentially worst case 6' of head,
to be held back, so that's 3 PSI. 

can anyone suggest good brands, and more importantly bad brands?

The local distributors here sell Sioux chief and pro-flo. 

I'd prefer an iron/brass one, unless you all think the modern materials
are just way better.

i'm an engineer/researcher, so I appreciate the forebearance.

Thanks


----------



## patb2009 (Oct 27, 2011)

*best backwater valves*

I have looked online at the Pasco no hub backwater valve.

It seems good, but, the opinions of professionals is very important to me.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I like the ones manufactured by Mainline Manufacturing Inc. A new benefit of these is you can add an optional alarm to warn you of a stoppage.

Mark


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It would be best for you to consult personally with a licensed Plumbing Professional in your area. He will have the expertise to solve your problem. 

Or you could try the sister site to the Plumbing Zone....

www.diychatroom.com


This site is only for Plumbing Professionals active in the Plumbing trade.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Welcome to the Zone, the back door awaits you:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Welcome to the Zone, the back door awaits you:laughing::laughing::laughing:


I think that's how he got in since he missed the big sign over the front door.








Paul


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> I think that's how he got in since he missed the big sign over the front door.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He said he was an engineer, nuff said. :thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

patb2009 said:


> Hi
> 
> I just bought a place in DC, and they have these wonderful combined
> storm/sewer systems. Now granted the house has never had a overflow
> ...


 



Iron will rust. Brass will de-zincify (under certain conditions). PVC or ABS won't rot or rust.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Backwater Valve eh...:whistling2:

Cahulawassee Foundry makes a good one...
Rough neighborhood though... :laughing:

Bout as backwater as it gets...:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Backwater Valve eh...:whistling2:
> 
> Cahulawassee Foundry makes a good one...
> Rough neighborhood though... :laughing:
> ...


Were did you get that picture of me when I was 10 at? :laughing:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> I think that's how he got in since he missed the big sign over the front door.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You got that right:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Were did you get that picture of me when I was 10 at? :laughing:


 




I know you're from south of the mason-dixon line when you end a sentence with 'at'. :laughing:

For example: "Where are you at?" Should be: "Where are you?"


----------



## Deery-Pardue (Nov 7, 2011)

Awesome experience with the Jay R. Smith 7140 Automatic Backwater Valve. Below is a link to an article on it.

http://chicagoplumbingcentral.com/products/


----------

